# Wengo sur Mac ?



## alcahest (3 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise les services de Wengo et sa téléponie VOIP. Tout fonctionne à merveille.
Or je désire switcher vers le Mac et à ce jour le logiciel Wengo fonctionne uniquement sur PC.
Savez vous quand il sera porté sur Mac ?

Merci à tous


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas la réponse, par contre je voudrais te demander quelles sont les différences avec SKYPE, si tu connais SKYPE?
_*DW*_


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

wengo existe en version alpha et en ub
et pour les courageux les versions de nuit


----------



## canardo (18 Mai 2006)

ca marche bien ce Wengo ? quia deja essaye sur Mac ? je crois que je vais telecharger ca ce soir pour voir...
parce que entre skype qui oubliede faire fonctionner le son et gizmo qui n'arrive jamais a appeler son correspondant, niveau telephonie sur internet c'est un peu limite.
Et si en plus la visio fonctionne... pour remplcer ichat c'est tout bon...


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

C'est une version alpha, je te déconseille donc très vivement de l'installer pour l'instant à moins que tu ai conscience qu'une alpha.... ça plante 

les petits gars de wengo sont très réactifs par contre !


----------



## canardo (18 Mai 2006)

oh ! mais c'est toi naas dans leur forum ;-)
bon on va attendre un peu donc.

merci

edit : un sous-forum mac  

http://forum.wengo.fr/viewtopic.php?t=19172


----------



## takamaka (18 Mai 2006)

PARIS (Reuters) - Wengo lance un logiciel de communication gratuit, compatible avec les messageries instantanées de Microsoft, AOL, Yahoo et Google et qu'il prévoit de rendre interopérable avec les services téléphoniques de ces sociétés avant fin 2006.

Baptisé "WengoPhone 2.0", le logiciel permet en outre de communiquer gratuitement entre utilisateurs (voix, visio et chat) et d'appeler les fixes et les mobiles à des tarifs que la société estime parmi les plus bas du marché.

Filiale à 67% de Neuf Cegetel (Louis Dreyfus et SFR), Wengo compte 900.000 utilisateurs, dont 20.000 clients payants, la France, la Chine, le Canada, l'Allemagne et la Suède arrivant en tête pour le nombre d'utilisateurs.

Selon l'opérateur, le WengoPhone est le premier logiciel compatible avec toutes les grandes messageries instantanées et disponible pour Windows, Mac et Linux et la semaine prochaine pour PocketPc et smartphones.

"Nous proposons d'avoir un seul logiciel et une seule liste de contact pour tous les interlocuteurs", a déclaré à Reuters David Bitton, directeur général de Wengo. "Si mes interlocuteurs utilisent Yahoo, MSN ou Skype, ç'est leur choix mais je veux une seule application pour parler avec eux", a-t-il ajouté.

Le logiciel est également compatible avec iChat (Apple) et ICQ, l'interopérabilité avec Skype (Ebay) étant prévue à terme.


Bon ben on attend *la réponse de Skype* ?! :mouais:


----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

C'est de l'annonce, mais pour l'instant, la version pour mac n'est pas dispo  

Ce que je ne comprends pas bien, c'est : la visio sera compatible avec iChat et Skype ???


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)




----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

Nananère, je sais ce que tu as dit avant d'éditer ton message  

J'ai bien trouvé la version Alpha, mais elle ne démarre pas sur mon iMac  Et je t'ai également fait coucou sur un post du forum de wengo où tu demandais justement si il y avait (et où) une version Beta de Wengo


----------



## brome (18 Mai 2006)

L'alpha 2 ne démarre pas sur mon iMac non plus.


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

sur mon emac non plus la dernière built plante, une vraie alpha je vous dis  _(bon on peux fusionner  )_


----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sur mon emac non plus, une vraie alpha je vous dis  _(bon on peux fusionner  )_



Ça me rassure  J'ai même essayé diverses night build : même résultat. À se demander s'ils ont une version qui tourne chez eux


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

alors l'alpha 1 demarre, je peux même m'identifier mais après, si je fais un test vidéo (il reconnait com camescope) rien, pareil pour le son rien et quand je fais save, bing il quitte
l'alpha 2 c'est different j'ai al roue de la mort depuis 5 minutes

une bonne alpha comme on fait bien souvent :bebe:


----------



## brome (18 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> À se demander s'ils ont une version qui tourne chez eux


À se demander s'ils ont un mac chez eux.


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

Alors l'extension pour firefox ne fonctionne pas sous 10.3.9 et fait même planter dur :sick:
si par inadvertance vou sl'avez installer il faut aller dans:
utilisateur/biblio/applicationsupport/firefox/profiles/defaut/extensions
et trouver l'extension correspondante a wengo
ET LA JETER

une bonne alpha :love: :bebe:


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2006)

Ca semble prometteur tout ça ! lol


----------



## takamaka (18 Mai 2006)

Voil pourquoi j'attends la réaction de la Skype.org...


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

bon l'alpha 2 marche un peux mieux mais j'attends tout de même la bêta


----------



## wappo (19 Mai 2006)

La bêta est disponible.

PPC --> http://wengofiles.wengo.fr/nightlybuilds/installer/NG/macosx/ppc/WengoPhone-2.0-beta1-macosx-ppc.dmg

x86 --> http://wengofiles.wengo.fr/nightlybuilds/installer/NG/macosx/x86/WengoPhone-2.0-beta1-macosx-x86.dmg

J'espère que ça va faire réagir les équipes de Skype, le 30 juin se rapproche à grand pas et toujours aucune nouvelle d'une V2...


----------



## gibet_b (19 Mai 2006)

Naas, tu as fait quelque chose de particulier pour que cela fonctionne ? Parce que moi, cette BETA fait exactement la même chose que les autres : rien


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2006)

wappo a dit:
			
		

> La bêta est disponible.


vivi on l'a dit   



			
				wappo a dit:
			
		

> Naas, tu as fait quelque chose de particulier pour que cela fonctionne ?


non rien de special, je suis en 10.3.9 emac, au deuxieme lancement cela a fonctionné, quand je dis fonctionné, je n'ai pas testé la voix, mais au moins cela s'est lancé et j'ai pu me connecter


----------



## gibet_b (19 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vivi on l'a dit (mais on dit aussi que c'est une *ALPHA*  )
> 
> 
> c'est une alpha
> non rien de special, je suis en 10.3.9 emac, au deuxieme lancement cela a fonctionné, quand je dis fonctionné, je n'ai pas testé la voix, mais au moins cela s'est lancé et j'ai pu me connecter




Non, maintenant, elle est en BETA    Ça démarre pas chez moi, sauf... la version PPC !!! Par contre ca plante quand je regarde les prefs vidéo


----------



## behia (19 Mai 2006)

en attendant que wengo fonctionne en version finalisée? ,il y à ineen, son plus video, dispo pour mac et pc et compatible entre les deux face à face, j ai entendu parler de ophoneX, mais je n ai pas testé
lien de telechargement de ineen:
http://www.ineen.com/download_mac.html


----------



## takamaka (19 Mai 2006)

Non merci !


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2006)

Franchement j'ai essayé ineen et aussi amsn et même un autre dont je ne me souvient plus le nom, et bien c'est ZERO, inutilisable !


----------



## bubumac (20 Mai 2006)

Entièrement d'accord : innen est inutilisable, de même que a msn, etc ...

Wengo en revanche semble prometteur.


----------



## naas (20 Mai 2006)

J'ai posté mon retour d'experience sur leur forum
si vous voulez faire de même cela serait utile pour déverminer le logiciel


----------



## gibet_b (20 Mai 2006)

bubumac a dit:
			
		

> Wengo en revanche semble prometteur.



Tout à fait d'accord ! Il possède d'énorme qualité : multi-plateforme, multi-protocole, vidéo... Et en plus les développeurs sont très réactifs.


----------



## gibet_b (20 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posté mon retour d'experience sur leur forum
> si vous voulez faire de même cela serait utile pour déverminer le logiciel



Tu as peut-être que je t'avais précédé (le mec avec l'avatar d'actarus, c'est moi lol)?  J'ai même été le premier à leur faire part de mes problèmes. Du coup, au fil de la journée, on est arrivé à une version qui démarrer et qui plantait un peu moins.


----------



## behia (20 Mai 2006)

je viens de lancer la version 2 beta,l' application s ouvre et tout semble prometteur, manque plus qu'un utilisateur wengo en face pour tester,micro et webcam reconnues

seul hic,quand j ai voulu quitter l application,impossible,meme en "forçant" à quitter, puis tentative de "redemarage" depuis le menu pomme,que neni! j ai finalement utiliser le petit bouton coté droit de mon g3 (près des firewires) pour forcer à rebooter, je suis sous 10.3.9, avez vous une explication avant que je leurs remonte l'info du bug? car ce n est peut etre pas un probleme de wengo


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mai 2006)

behia a dit:
			
		

> seul hic,quand j ai voulu quitter l application,impossible,meme en "forçant" à quitter, puis tentative de "redemarage" depuis le menu pomme,que neni! j ai finalement utiliser le petit bouton coté droit de mon g3 (près des firewires) pour forcer à rebooter, je suis sous 10.3.9, avez vous une explication avant que je leurs remonte l'info du bug? car ce n est peut etre pas un probleme de wengo



Sur mon G4 (10.3.9), j'ai eu le même problème lorsque j'ai voulu quitter Wengo.

Wengo ne répondait plus et le finder non plus. :rateau:


----------



## behia (20 Mai 2006)

bon et bien bug comfirmé alors, je leur fait part du soucis.... merci naas pour le lien.....


----------



## GLX (20 Mai 2006)

behia a dit:
			
		

> bon et bien bug comfirmé alors, je leur fait part du soucis.... merci naas pour le lien.....


 chez moi aussi, ça plante au démmarage, (malgré un premier lancement OK).
même si je jette tous le fichiers Wengo (sauf ceux de l'extension firefox qui sont dans mon profil firefox), pas moyen de le relancer wengophone.

j'ai posté sur le forum indiqué par Naas.
attendons la beta2, je suppose.


----------



## Madmac (20 Mai 2006)

salut,

sur mon PwBk G4 17" + Mac X.4, l'alpha 2 fonctionne bien.
je peux faire sonner le tel fixe et entendre, faire sonner le tel de freebox et entendre, seul le mobile ne passe pas. les contacts aim vont bien aussi. pas encore tester msn (pas de contacts dans ce monde là...) voilà.
oserais-je tester la béra 1....


----------



## naas (20 Mai 2006)

tu as acheté des credits ?


----------



## Madmac (20 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as acheté des credits ?



non, non!!! j'achète que des choses non-virtuelles...  
je plaisante...

non, j'ai téléchargé depuis MacG, j'ai installé... mis mon pseudo aim, mdp et voilà...

je n'ai pas encore installé la nouvelle version... j'attend pour voir...


----------



## manu974 (22 Mai 2006)

Salut,
Pour ma part, ça ne reconnait pas la webcam (sur emac). Sinon l'audio marche et je reçois les cams de mes contacts qui eux sont sur PC, donc en gros, toujours pas la solution idéale, mais on se dit que ça va venir...


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2006)

laisse tes commentaires sur leur forum c'est très utile pour améliorer la version courante


----------



## bubumac (25 Mai 2006)

Autre logiciel prometteur : xMeeting

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140321


----------



## takamaka (25 Mai 2006)

Tu vas nous en parler dans tous les threads ?

:rateau:


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Mai 2006)

_(petit hors sujet rapide)_ 
En ce qui me concerne, je me souviens que jusqu'à il y a 2 ans environ, j'utilisais tout le temps ICQ. Pour moi c'était le meilleur de tous les logiciels de communications.. et ensuite j'ai connu Skype..
Aujourd'hui je me demande bien ce qu'il devient dans tout cette jungle.. Je ne l'ai meme plus mis à jour depuis ce temps là.. :mouais: 
*DW*


----------



## naas (26 Mai 2006)

une nouvelle version est dispo depuis hier 9h00


----------



## bubumac (26 Mai 2006)

Effectivement, bien que cela reste la béta 1, la version actuellement téléchargeable sur le répertoire des nightlybuilds pour ppc est la rev5787 du 24/05/06.


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Mai 2006)

Bon voilà je viens d'installer Wengo.. il manque plus que les contacts pour essayer


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Mai 2006)

Premières petites remarques..
C'est bizarre mais _pour voir_ j'ai composé 2 numéros fixes, et le programme se ferme tout seul à chaque fois.
Par ailleurs, j'avais remarqué qu'il y a une offre d'appels gratuits (de 2 minutes), mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça fonctionne..., si? :mouais: 

(peut etre que ces remarques ont déjà été faites dans ce thread, je le relirai demain à tete reposée.. :sleep: 
Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## naas (30 Mai 2006)

Fais part de tes remarques sur le forum de wengo, c'est utile pour faire avancer leur deverminage


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Mai 2006)

Oui en effet, c'est ce que je vais faire, mais leur forum est tellement dense, il y a tellement de rubriques, que l'on ne sait pas par où commencer et ça ne donne pas trop envie d'y poster quoique ce soit.
Je me demande si un nouveau qui arrive sur Mac Ge se dit la meme chose ou non.


----------



## takamaka (30 Mai 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet, c'est ce que je vais faire, mais leur forum est tellement dense, il y a tellement de rubriques, que l'on ne sait pas par où commencer et ça ne donne pas trop envie d'y poster quoique ce soit.


Pour rejoindre Naas et les autres, c'est ici...


			
				DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si un nouveau qui arrive sur Mac Ge se dit la meme chose ou non.


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

>


 
Non mais ça n'a rien a voir avec ce sujet, et puis bon, c'est juste une question que je me suis posé par curiosité, comme ça, te prend pas la tete! :mouais:  

Sinon, ça y'est c'est fait. J'ai déjà rejoint la bande des Mac Géens


----------



## takamaka (30 Mai 2006)

DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ça n'a rien a voir avec ce sujet, et puis bon, c'est juste une question que je me suis posé par curiosité, comme ça, te prend pas la tete! :mouais:


 


			
				DandyWarhol a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ça y'est c'est fait. J'ai déjà rejoint la bande des Mac Géens


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2006)

Salut, ma question ne concerne pas directement le mac.
Eh oui, au boulot, j'ai de "jolis" PC et wengo me permet de retrouver mes correspondants iChat : bonne chose donc.
Mais quelqu'un sait-il s'il est possible de se joindre à un salon ?


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2006)

Sur pc tu ferais mieux de télécharger aim.


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2006)

en fait, pour être clair : wengo ne m'intéresse que partiellement. Ce ne serait que l'occasion de faire un brin de chat vidéo avec une partie de ma famille distante et sur PC tandis que je serais chez moi sur le mac.
Pour ce qui est de l'accès aux salons genre toubar, ce n'était qu'une envie vite fait au boulot sur mon vieux pc w2k.
Donc cela ne manque pas.


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2006)

oui c'est donc bien cela, il te faut aim.


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Juin 2006)

Y'a rien de nouveau sur Wengo ici? Je préfèrerai suivre ici les infos plutot que sur leur forum à eux.. :rose: C'est plus simple après pour les recherches et le partage d'info.. Meme si c'est vrai qu'en postant chez eux on fait remonter les soucis qu'on rencontre...


Ca marche vous l'offre des 2 minutes gratuites?
Vous arrivez à faire des appels? Moi l'application se ferme, ou alors un voix me dit que je ne peux pas faire le numéro. Meme en le composant de façon internationale (0033 etc..)


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

non rien de nouveau pour la bétâ c'est toujours la même

Pour les appels franchement skypeout me va très bien


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Juin 2006)

Ben oui mais c'est payant par contre Skype Out


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2006)

Oui mais a 2 centimes d'euros la minute ça va c'est pas la fin du monde


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2006)

Nouvelle version en date du 666


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

Deux téléchargements -> deux erreurs lors du montage.

Je vais attendre un peu encore


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2006)

C'est résolu, tu peux y retourner


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2006)

toujours ce même bug de vidéo qui fait crasher wengo.
dommage


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2006)

oui toujours pareil :sick:


----------



## lithium (8 Juin 2006)

Je viens de telecharger la derniere version de wengo celle du 6 juin et impossible de me connecter.
l'icone en bas à droite me signal: internet connection error, j'ai testé en me loggant avec un mail et mot de passe bidon, là le soft detecte bien que je ne suis pas enregistré. Ce qui oprouve bien qu'en me loggant avec mon bon mail et mot de passe j'atteint bien leurs serveurs.
Donc je ne trouve pas de signification au message internet connection error si ce n'est que cette beta tend plus vers l'alpha que la final release.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2006)

Avant d'installer une nouvelle version, il faut effacer *tous* les fichiers de la précedente (moyennant une recherche)


----------



## lithium (9 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'installer une nouvelle version, il faut effacer *tous* les fichiers de la précedente (moyennant une recherche)



Oui! Mais je n'avais jamais installé wengo sur mon ordi avant hier soir.


----------



## takamaka (9 Juin 2006)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de telecharger la derniere version de wengo celle du 6 juin et impossible de me connecter.
> l'icone en bas à droite me signal: internet connection error, j'ai testé en me loggant avec un mail et mot de passe bidon, là le soft detecte bien que je ne suis pas enregistré. Ce qui oprouve bien qu'en me loggant avec mon bon mail et mot de passe j'atteint bien leurs serveurs.
> Donc je ne trouve pas de signification au message internet connection error si ce n'est que cette beta tend plus vers l'alpha que la final release.




IDEM !

J'en avais marre de voir Naas avancer tout seul alors je me suis remis à Wengo.   Téléchargement impec mais impossible de me connecter pour des raisons identiques

Y'a encore du boulot ! :sleep:


----------



## ice (9 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai telechargé hier soir et tout fonctionne, mais j'ai quand même un petit problème&#8230; je n'ai pas de webcam et donc les autres ne peuvent pas me voir, mais ceux qui ont une webcam ne peuvent pas m'envoyer d'invitation pour que je puisse les voir&#8230;

À quoi est-ce dû? Pouvez-vous m'éclaircir la dessus?


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2006)

pour l'instant le coté webcam ne marche pas, donc pas de problèmes d'achat ou pas, vu que cela ne fonctionne pas :bebe:


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

Tiens, j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la derni&#232;re build.
J'ai pu enregistrer mes pr&#233;f&#233;rences vid&#233;o, oh !!
Mais uniquement le premier choix de qualit&#233;... faut pas pousser non plus.

Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; trouver un correspondant r&#233;veill&#233; pour essayer.


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2006)

De quand date elle ?


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2006)

J'ai pris la *rev6751-ppc* datant du 23/06


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2006)

Impec , je charge pour voir les progr&#232;s cot&#233; vid&#233;o


----------



## zcomzorro (26 Juin 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,j'ai apparament trouv&#233; une alternative a msn qui n'existe pas sur mac en visio..mais j'y comprends pas grand chose a wengo!j'y ai rentr&#233; mon identifiant msn(?...) et apres rien ne semble marcher.pourriez me dire les differentes etapes simples pour l'utiliser?merci beaucoup.
je precise,j'ai la beta 2.0,et un Imac REv  A 1,8g G5.


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2006)

C'est une b&#233;t&#224; qui est en fait plus une alpha, ne compte pas sur wengo dans l'&#233;tat actuel des choses pour une utilisation stable, il faudra attendre quelques mois


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

Et une *beta3* pour la une !


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

tu serais pas abonn&#233; &#224; un rss toi ? 

j'esp&#232;re enfin que cette vid&#233;o va marcher


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

oh, non...
je regardais mon historique et je suis all&#233; faire un tour


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

ok 
bon toujours pareil pour la vid&#233;o, pas de pr&#233;visualisation aie 
par contre gros efforts sur la fran&#231;ais et les fen&#234;tres
l'identification aim aussi
je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi a "voir" des contacts aim, attendons demain
j'aimerai bien tester un chat aim pour voir


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

J'ai la pr&#233;visualisation sans souci pourtant si tu veux &#233;crire deux trois mots pour essayer le chat. no pb -> starmac_mg


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

Aie j'arrive pas &#224; t'ajouter, te trouver oui sans probl&#232;mes
mais une fois que tu es ajout&#233; si je cliques sur toi , boum &#231;a plante :sick:  
je vais attendre la b&#233;t&#226; 4


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vais attendre la bétâ 4


Ou acheter un Mac ?


----------



## GLX (30 Juin 2006)

ma webcam empêche de lancer wengo 2
mais dès que je la débranche, no souci (toucam pro).
il y a une liste s cam "compatibles" ici


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et une *beta3* pour la une !


bétà 3 annoncée le 30 officiellement sur les forums
je ne pense pas que cela change grand chose mais sait on jamais


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2006)

Et une Release Candidate pour la une


----------



## oblique2006 (31 Août 2006)

je viens de tester en voix (mac -> fixe) la wengo 2.0 sur imac intel avec succès.

Le prix des coms est moins cher que skype...


----------



## Trulex (30 Mai 2008)

moi j'arrive pas à installer wengophone 2.1 sur mon mac !!! J'ai un MBP 2,4 Ghz perynn avec Léopard...


----------

